# TYm T264 filter



## K7COR (Nov 20, 2019)

Has anyone know the oil, hydraulic, fuel filter for a @1019 TYM T264 tractor. i've tried to look in the book and on line and found nothing It has the KUKJE A1100n2 3 cylinder in it


----------



## plarrydean1977 (4 mo ago)

wix 51586 works for hydraulic filter


----------



## plarrydean1977 (4 mo ago)

K7COR said:


> Has anyone know the oil, hydraulic, fuel filter for a @1019 TYM T264 tractor. i've tried to look in the book and on line and found nothing It has the KUKJE A1100n2 3 cylinder in it


just changed mine and a wix 51586 is good choice for hyd filter fuel wix33263 engine oil wix 51334. if your still under warranty. just make sure to document. those numbers can be crossed to others if needed.


----------

